# whats on your



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

-'08 Martin Cheetah with all the trimmings(which I already have picked out):thumbs_up

-Ampeg BA-115 Bass amplifier

This is just among several things...


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Guitar Hero III. aww yea


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

dozen Carbon Express Line Jammers
New carter evolution release
New bow

These are just some things that Im going to buy myself, with the discount of a shooter program.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i don't have one this year. my dad lost his job in February so we don't have the money for Christmas. it is the season for giving not receiving. remember that :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i don't have one this year. my dad lost his job in February so we don't have the money for Christmas. it is the season for giving not receiving. remember that :wink:


Dude, im sorry to hear that 
But its good you have a positive outlook about it, "It is the season for giving not recieving"


 God Bless


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i don't have one this year. my dad lost his job in February so we don't have the money for Christmas. it is the season for giving not receiving. remember that :wink:


No doubt bud! Keep that head up. I dont really care what i get or dont get. I enjoy christmas by bein with my family.. yea i get presents but thats not the great part of it! Just bein with your family is enough for me!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Whatever people get me I'm happy with....I don't have a Christmas list... I just told everyone "you know what I like to do... So get me some random stuff!"


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

*my list*

the things i want and probably getting is the 740 cell phone. the new alpine silverodo eclipse, and some other little things.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*My list*

Mainly everthing for my 3D bow but the bow and sights, a ZUNE(i think they are freakin awesome plus i dont like using itunes so i got rid of the ipod),riding gear for my new 4-wheeler. Oh and a jeep lol.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Books and a bow scale. I wanted to ask for sticks, but my parents wouldn't even know what kind I was looking for- or else my dad would use it for firewood.

Armyboy- We had that for four years in a row, just barely got by this year. I know how you feel. Hope you have a good one none the less man.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

teenarcher36 said:


> i dont like using itunes so i got rid of the ipod


I just bought an iPod (one of the new Classics) and itunes spent a total of 30 hours trying to sort my music out . . . then i spent about 10 hours gettin it how it should be.
it is a crap program, shame really cause the new ipods are really nice.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*agree*



BIGBC said:


> I just bought an iPod (one of the new Classics) and itunes spent a total of 30 hours trying to sort my music out . . . then i spent about 10 hours gettin it how it should be.
> it is a crap program, shame really cause the new ipods are really nice.


Well i like using my pc and im just not familiar with macs so i though i would like this more because all my music is in my meadia center anyway.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> I just bought an iPod (one of the new Classics) and itunes spent a total of 30 hours trying to sort my music out . . . then i spent about 10 hours gettin it how it should be.
> it is a crap program, shame really cause the new ipods are really nice.


Try Rhapsody! I don't have an iPod so I never used either


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> I just bought an iPod (one of the new Classics) and itunes spent a total of 30 hours trying to sort my music out . . . then i spent about 10 hours gettin it how it should be.
> it is a crap program, shame really cause the new ipods are really nice.


Should of bought an older one, hacked it so it ran Linux, and used Rockbox.

My list:
A dropaway rest, a peep, headphones, a DS game, probably.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

nah the ipod itself is top notch =]
its just the software is a major let down, not a fan of apple as far as coding goes =S


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> nah the ipod itself is top notch =]
> its just the software is a major let down, not a fan of apple as far as coding goes =S


Exactly, you just need to plug it in and screw with it's OS. Bam, no more iTunes.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*Christmas List*

new treestand
underarmour
some nebraska cornhusker stuff
more random hunting equitment(not that i have enough) but its kinda like money..u can never have to much!!


thats about it!
Ty Noe


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

your guys computer must be slow, i added 500 songs to my ipod in about 4 minutes???


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Like army boy and kegan, there'll be a light christmas at my place too. I asked for a little tote bag with my favorite cartoon character on it. 

We were trying to figure out something we could DO for the holidays, like go up to the mountain and go sledding, but in the end everyone was like "eh... I want to stay home and take a break."


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Like army boy and kegan, there'll be a light christmas at my place too. I asked for a little tote bag with my favorite cartoon character on it.
> 
> We were trying to figure out something we could DO for the holidays, like go up to the mountain and go sledding, but in the end everyone was like "eh... I want to stay home and take a break."


same here never get to just take a break and relax


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Crispy said:


> your guys computer must be slow, i added 500 songs to my ipod in about 4 minutes???


didnt really understand what we said did you ???


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

for christmas i want a 3d deer a backpacking stove and this gerber pack with a knife hatchet saw headlamp and it includes a hirdration bladder :darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> Like army boy and kegan, there'll be a light christmas at my place too. I asked for a little tote bag with my favorite cartoon character on it.
> 
> We were trying to figure out something we could DO for the holidays, like go up to the mountain and go sledding, but in the end everyone was like "eh... I want to stay home and take a break."


Lol, I wish we actually made a decision to do nothing. On days off (few though they are), we just lie around "conserving calories":wink:. Christmas is usually just sittin' around listen to carols. This year I have a new bow and arrows that I'm working on, so I have somehting to work on


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

just strings...
haha


----------

